# Harlequin



## Ranek Icewalker (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone tried Harlequin?

I got ahold of  some clones they are pretty hard to find its a sativa that was bred for high CBD content instead of high THC like most modern strains,the CBD content is around 7-10% and the THC is 5-7% so it gives you really good pain relief and not a strong head buzz, it finishes in about 70ish days, its clone only right now, from a MMJ club in San Fransisco bay area.

Ive been looking for something that helps relieve my knee pain, without having to be walking around completely ripped.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 19, 2011)

never heard of it. 

numbers seem out of whack...but hey ur not alone. the pain relief with no fouchlock sounds beneficial for a lot of hard workin people.


weedtracker.com/cannabis/topic/253731-harlequin-clone/


harborside is meh...i know the hype, but i drove 500miles to world famous Oaklands Oaksterdam. I recieved a Black Domina with root aphids, a OG kush that tested 11% THC (which i put a hit out on the mom and pulled an office space trash the copier on its bit**as* in my backyard). 


Sorry for the rant, i just had bad luck. 


I did however get my Lemon Skunk Breed mom that I bred with OG18 from Oakland...

but still, just keep an eye out. Big shops are
more likely to have pests.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Mar 19, 2011)

I picked up the clone at a  local Club so i didnt have to drive to Harborside, so im hoping it worth the hype.

THC content doesnt matter to me, ill just burn more so i dont care if its low THC i want that pain relief without having to be smoke so much im retarded.

Dude root aphids are the worst, i got a infestation from some clones i got in Garden grove, wiped out my entire grow room, had to take out all my plants.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 19, 2011)

Yea new cuttings can suck. and whats worse is having to pay for new problems. I dont see a grow or smoke report listed online anywhere, you should pioneer it here at MP.C! lol 1st online grow journal of it bro.



:48:

good luck!!!


----------



## jungle (Mar 19, 2011)

In high times Dec. 2010 Harlequin is medicinal strain of the month......the artical says cannatonic a CBD enriched hybryd was the prior months strain.....and that they are comparible with CBD amounts...The article says that 98% of strains tested from thousands of strains are below 1% CBD   These two strains are simular that they are high in CBD... the article says 4.9% to 8% CBD in Harlequin


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Mar 19, 2011)

I might just have to do the grow journal for this harlequin if no one else has.

Yea jungle i found pretty much the same info about it.

heres a couple links if anyone wants to have a look

hxxp://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/harlequin/
hxxp://www.medicalmarijuana411.com/strains/harlequin/

Might start my Journal tomorrow


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 19, 2011)

I like the Office Space reference OGK .  Micheal Bolton is F-in funny.


----------

